# SVS pb-1000 x 2, 1 pb-2000, or Paradigm



## btbed

Hello all,

I've been researching lots and I've narrowed my sub upgrade choices here in Canada for my semi open 20x18 room. I have an old 160 watt Yamaha 12" sw-3 atm. Keeping around $1000 for upgrade. 

Looking at 1 or 2 svs pb-1000's

1 x svs pb-2000

Or a Paradigm Dsp-3200


Any thoughts... what would you do.


----------



## JBrax

How many seating positions? If only one or two then you should be ok with 1 sub properly positioned. Personally I'd go with the PB-2000 and if 1 didn't cut it you could always add a 2nd when funds were available. Another option is to check SVS' outlet store where 2 PB-2000's could be had for not much more than your stated budget.


----------



## btbed

Thanks for the reply... ya about 3 seating positions. I've heard only great things about svs... my local dealer is paradigm and jl... but those are very expensive.


----------



## JBrax

I would definitely check the outlet store and give them a call. I own one SVS PB-12NSD that I purchased new and one from the outlet store. Both perform flawlessly and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase anything from their outlet.


----------



## btbed

Great Idea... I'm sure they have specials from time to time too.


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately our outlet store for Canada is not setup yet, and we can't ship to Canada from the USA. You might check with Mason at SonicBoomAudio.com in Canada and see if he has any outlet type models. It is possible we will have the Canadian outlet store open for orders in the next 30-60 days, but no guarantees.

As far as which sub... give us a call today (9AM to 9PM EST) and we will be happy to help you figure out which sub(s) will be appropriate for you. There are several other factors to consider, and a phone conversation will help us get a better picture of the right recommendation to make for your particular system, room, and personal preferences. It is what we do every day!


----------



## btbed

Thanks! Sounds great Sonnie! Thanks I will be calling this afternoon.


----------



## btbed

I'm sure any svs is an upgrade from this sw-3


----------



## JBrax

btbed said:


> I'm sure any svs is an upgrade from this sw-3


 No doubt about that!


----------



## btbed

Sonnie said:


> Unfortunately our outlet store for Canada is not setup yet, and we can't ship to Canada from the USA. You might check with Mason at SonicBoomAudio.com in Canada and see if he has any outlet type models. It is possible we will have the Canadian outlet store open for orders in the next 30-60 days, but no guarantees.
> 
> As far as which sub... give us a call today (9AM to 9PM EST) and we will be happy to help you figure out which sub(s) will be appropriate for you. There are several other factors to consider, and a phone conversation will help us get a better picture of the right recommendation to make for your particular system, room, and personal preferences. It is what we do every day!


Thanks again for your time and help today Sonnie! Much appreciated!! I spoke to Sonicboom and he's only stocking new at this time. Hoping for that Canadian outlet soon to buy direct from you since you are the best customer service out there!!


----------



## Sonnie

You bet... enjoyed speaking with you. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Yesterday I picked up dual SB2000's and I must say that I am bamboozled at just how good it sounds. My Martin Logan Depth i has one of the woofers blown and I am now using the Descent i and a no holds barred 2 channel rig with a pair of Focal 1038BE's.

As the Descent weighs well in excess of 100 lbs and I have it positioned I reckon perfectly (after years of trial and error), I just could not bring myself to move it.

While I am calling MartinLogan this morning, I hate to admit it, but I think the dual SB2000's actually sound better than my single Depth i. In truth, while I had obviously read the myriad positive reviews, I just could not fathom 36 lb enclosures could pump out the jams as these little guys do.

While I am now really wanting to get a SB13-Ultra (x2), I really am wanting for nothing with these 2000's. Better still, Magnolia AV sold me two for $1050 plus tax.

Back in my moderator days here, I constantly recommended both SVS and Hsu Research at least 100 times and probably closer 500. Moreover, I have had several opportunities to listen to both. Just never in my setup.

I had relatively modest hopes and could not be happier to have vastly underestimated these subwoofers.
Best,
Jack


----------

